# Michelin introduces four new tires



## Matt33 (May 24, 2016)

Dear 26'' Riders,

You are dead to us.

Go Kick Rocks,
Tire Makers


----------



## fc in the house (Dec 8, 2016)

>>Dear 26" Riders, You are dead to us.

Not enough sales to even pay for the molds unfortunately.


----------



## jaja1 (Nov 24, 2015)

Not enough to pay for the molds...but yet they can produce an extra am tyre in a size nobody will use. Makes sense.

2.25 is xc, fast rolling grippy 2.3 is am.


----------

